# Kong toys



## CharNC (Aug 19, 2015)

Anyone use Kong toys? I was reading online that they were something good to get a puppy but I was curious if anyone has any experience with them? 

Our puppy loves to chew on toys and we were looking for a variety for him. We would like to teach him to go lay in his bed and give him a nice special toy when he does this so that he will want to go do that and these seem like they might do the trick.

Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Kongs are great. I put a little peanut butter and some treats in Maggie's. Keeps her busy for a good while.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Kings are wonderful! I've used them for years with other dogs and have a very small one now for Sophie, she is 5 months. Peanut butter is great inside as well as yogurt frozen. There is a post somewhere here with a list of healthy things to stuff them with. Freeze them and they last much longer and help with teething. Cottage cheese is another good stuffing.


----------



## Pied piper (Jul 20, 2015)

*Kongs and peanut putter*

How much peanut butter can a dog have safely? My five month old Maddy LOVES peanut butter. But she's only six and a half pounds and has chronic constipation. I've bought the best organic peanut better I can find because it's so good for Maddy and I'd like to give her as much as possible.....she's the most finicky eater! Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Both my two have kongs and like to play with them with or without treats in them! I would say they're probably very good. They have various rubber balls and toys and these are the only ones still in one piece


----------



## Sueoverend (Jul 13, 2015)

The toys are very robust too. We have a monkey with a rope tigger on both ends. Poppy loves it and chews it all the time. No damage yet.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

The Kong toys are great because they are super durable. They make ones specifically for puppies, and then also ones in regular or extra-strong durability. We put peanut butter in Bear's - just enough to coat the inside of the toy, not the entire thing stuffed with peanut butter.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just don't get the pretend kong toys with only one hole - some horrific photos doing the rounds of how tongues get stuck inside, causing death to the dogs 😕


----------

